# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  primorcu protiv coca-colinog sponzorstva...

## lucky day

pokusavam poslati na e-mail adresu ministra primorca prosvjedno pismo... ali mi na portalu nece otvoriti njegovu adresu, pa bi molila ako ju mozete ovdje staviti ili mi ju poslati na pp...

----------


## martinaP

Vidi ovdje.

----------


## lucky day

hvala ti  :Kiss:  , 
a cak sam trazila topic o tome a nisam nasla...

----------

